# Empire Builder out & back



## Paradiseherb (Nov 14, 2006)

We were invited to spend a week in the extreme NW corner of Montana, in the town of Yaak. We had deluxe bedroom from Lancaster Pa to Libby MT and back. My wife and I did a research project in the dining car. As we were seated with a new couple at every meal, we asked each couple about themselves. We were never at a loss for information about them BUT, of our 14 meals together, only two asked anything about us. Not that we were the K & Q of England, but common courtesy would lead some to resipricate.

We sat with a diplomatic couple representing the Government of France. When ordering dinner, the stewart was not very sympathetic to the language limitations.

Speaking of limitations, I had great difficulty using the comode. Being 6'3" and not slender, although not corpulant either, I had to use the greatest of delicacy in answering the call of nature. I now understand the term "wedgie."

As we arrived at the Libby, MT station at 11:30PM, we were treated to a display put on by the Libby Police Dept. It seems they had a tip that a felon was on the train and was getting ready to get off the train. The arrest was made with no problem.

My wife and I loved the trip including the lounge in Chicago. If they would turn the train in Seattle, it would make a better trip. We faced north going westbound and we faced north coming eastbound.

I did one thing that made the trip more enjoyable. I researched the radio frequences for the trip and I monitored the transmissions eminating from the cab and conductor the entire distance.

Everyone that hears of our trip says that they want to do a train trip someday. My advice would be to buy the tickets and answer the call of the conductor, "All Aboard!!"


----------



## AlanB (Nov 14, 2006)

First, thanks for the report. 



Paradiseherb said:


> Speaking of limitations, I had great difficulty using the comode. Being 6'3" and not slender, although not corpulant either, I had to use the greatest of delicacy in answering the call of nature. I now understand the term "wedgie."


Know that you can always use the public restrooms, even though they aren't quite as convienent as the one in your room.



Paradiseherb said:


> If they would turn the train in Seattle, it would make a better trip. We faced north going westbound and we faced north coming eastbound.


They do turn the train in Seattle, if they didn't then the sleepers would end up in the middle of the train, instead of at the head end. However it is still possible to end up facing north. Simply because, the sleeping cars can be orientated in either direction. Meaning that the car can run with the bedrooms at the head end or the roomettes at the head end.



Paradiseherb said:


> I did one thing that made the trip more enjoyable. I researched the radio frequences for the trip and I monitored the transmissions eminating from the cab and conductor the entire distance.


I hope you didn't research too hard, since all the frequencies are organized by route over at On Track On Line.


----------



## Robert (Jan 1, 2007)

I found it interesting that only two of your fellow-diners asked about you. I guess that proves that for most people self is number one, in other words they think that "it's all about me".


----------



## GG-1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Robert said:


> I found it interesting that only two of your fellow-diners asked about you. I guess that proves that for most people self is number one, in other words they think that "it's all about me".


That is so sad, Maybe they were first timers who didn't know the pleasures of community dinner


----------



## caravanman (Jan 2, 2007)

Although I am not the King of England either, I have always found my dinning car table mates are interested to chat. Often I have travelled with my young son, 13, so our English accents sometimes arouse interest. I would say that some of the discussions can get a bit heated, as I tend to challenge "right of centre" viewpoints!

All good fun though!

Ed B)


----------

